# Can someone look this up for me???



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 14, 2013)

Can someone look up Potinara Memoria Irene Feil ‘Ruby Red’ for me in Orchid Wiz? I'd like to know all the species that are in this hybrid. And I know that techinically it isn't potinara anymore.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2013)

It is now a Rhyncholaeliocattleya.

I don't have OrchidWiz, but I get that info on the RHS website:
http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchidregister.asp

Click on the Grex Name Search, and place a % in the Genus box (it's the search wildcard), and the name in the Grex box. Then click "Search" (leave the "exact match" box unchecked).


----------



## Ray (Jun 15, 2013)

It is a very complex hybrid, having 99 ancestors over 11 generations.

Alphabetically by species name, there are the following in its background:

C	bicolor
C	cinnabarina
C	coccinea
C	crispata
Rl	digbyana
C	dowiana
C	eldorado
C	harpophylla
C	labiata
C	lueddemanniana
C	mendelii
C	milleri
C	mossiae
C	percivaliana
C	pumila
C	purpurata
C	quadricolor
C	rex
C	schroderae
C	tenebrosa
C	trianae
C	warneri
C	warscewiczii
C	xanthina


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 15, 2013)

Expressed in another way, the predominate species are:

25% Cattleya (Laelia) pumila
22.7% Cattlea (Sophronitis) coccinea
17.6% Cattleya dowiana
6.4% Cattleya (Laelia) cinnabarina
6.3% Cattleya (Laelia) milleri

Though percentages don't mean much after 1 or 2 generations. All those other species are each 3.6% or less and 5 or more generations back.

You can work through all the generations in the Orchid Register website, but it is a LOT easier with OrchidWiz.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2013)

No doubt, but if you don't have OrchidWiz, it's still possible.


----------

